# Friday night



## Nazmul

Im getting frustrated any tips!!


----------



## Nads1

That’s very low 
What area you working in ?


----------



## Nazmul

Nads1 said:


> That's very low
> What area you working in ?


EAST LONDON


----------



## Nads1

You got to work smart 
Work only the busy times and don’t do pool
Always do surge jobs


----------

